# Good Shelf For Betta Tanks?



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been planning (well my mom lol) that I want to get a shelf to pt my betta tanks on so they can be nice and organized and not scattered around the room. The only choice we have is from Target so if any of you find one, it HAS to be from Target. Which one do you guys recommend for a 10 gallon, 1 gallon, and other tanks ranging from 2.5 gallons through 10? Thanks!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'd suggest you weigh and measure the tanks to figure that out


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

This is a very stong shelf rack: http://www.target.com/p/Whitmor-Sup...ultiItemPersonalizedViewCP|item_page.embedded
It holds 250lbs per shelf and a 10gal fits perfectly. You can actually fit 2 10 galons, one on top of the other and still have one bottom shelf of about 6 inches for fish supplies. 
I used to have one set up just like that, you just have to measure well where you want the shelves because they are not the easiest to take apart. 
It comes in black, silver, and white and it's usually much cheaper if you go to the store. 
There's also a larger version available.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I caught this one on sale @ Target. It is the same as mentioned above but 5 shelf. 

5 Shelf


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh those are great! Do you know how tall they are? Approximately:________


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

sure do as I have one, 6ft high, 35 .5 long x 18 wide.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

O, and just went on sale for 39.99 @ target.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Which one, the 5 shelf?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> Which one, the 5 shelf?


 Yup! from the 19th-25th its called Room Essentials Adjustable wire organization. I have it and it works fine. 350lb capacity on each shelf, but I don't put that much but close to it! 3 ten gallons on one shelf! lol.


----------

